# Build an Mp3 player.



## G4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2006)

Wheres an online US retailer that sells mp3 player parts, not for upgrades or replacements. Just building one from scratch. 
i have a guide next to me, the site they gave is like ... the currency is in Kr ... ? 
so...


thanks


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I couldn't tell you any sites, but I can tell you that KR stands for Kronor (Swedish currency), so it would be any of those european country's such as Denmark, Norway etc if that helps at all.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

well u need the PCB, the memory, the memory controllers buttons lcd and software ... i frankly dont think its that easy ! but hey u got a guide well in the guide what parts does it say u need ?


----------



## G4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2006)

The currency answer helped, thanks.


The guide shows and tells me what i need, but my problem is, ordering and getting the parts.

thanks 



plus, it would be a project, wouldnt be my mp3, just to build one


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

getting the parts and ordering shouldnt be the problem  more of how to make it all work together. im sure u can take a breadboard and test it out before you go all the way with a PCB


----------



## G4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2006)

iam pretty confident that i can build this


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Good luck is all I can say!!
Have a search on eBay for the parts, you often find random bits and bobs...


----------



## +anthem (Jan 20, 2007)

Could you by chance post a link to building an mp3 player?


----------



## G4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2006)

it was in a magazine, let me find it, and scan some pages.



Derek


----------



## +anthem (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks! I'd love you if you did  Well, not that kind of love, ewww...... But I'd like you


----------



## G4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2006)

Lol.



Daaaa bears.
woot.
lol


----------

